# BBPs' NV AK48



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's the prettiest of my 2 AKs. She is fifteen days with the lights on 12/12 and 7 days since she showed her goods.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 13, 2007)

damn bro they are looking great.good luck with the ladies man. peace


----------



## flipmode (Apr 13, 2007)

cool man great jobso far i got my  ak on the way cant wait to see how it comes out never had ak


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2007)

> damn bro they are looking great.good luck with the ladies man. peace


Thanks, man!





> cool man great jobso far i got my ak on the way cant wait to see how it comes out never had ak


Neither have I and I can't wait until they are done. I also have another AK and 2 Afghani(never had this before either) in flower and they are all female!!! Lucky me. In veg I have Blue Mystic, Purple Widow and 2 indoor mix beans from NV(1 is being grown for TBGs' 16 oz cup grow) so this will be a good year for me, i've never had any of these strains!


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey...
I have seeds of this strain, and I was wondering if you have smoked this before and how dank is it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 15, 2007)

Grownothing said:
			
		

> Hey...
> I have seeds of this strain, and I was wondering if you have smoked this before and how dank is it?


Nope...never smoked it. I've been reading about other peoples experiences and it has me bugging out because alot of people said the smoke isn't the greatest...guess i'll know in amonth or 2!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2007)

Here they are at day 21 of flower. This girls putting on heavy weight quick:headbang2:!


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

hey BBP what are u using for lights for flowering ???? ... and another question ... would it mess up flowering if the light and dark cylce were messed up ... would she not bud ??? im askin these because i have a Ak-48 showing her hairs ... its been 2 weeks .. but there hasnt really been bud like urs is starting to do .. let me know .. thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

I've got around 600 watts in the room. 250w hps, 175w mh, 2 18 inch fluoro tubes, 1 24 inch fluoro tube(agrosun bulbs in all tube fixtures), 1 46w cfl(warm) and 1 26w cfl(cool). The room is 2 1/2 ft x 3 ft. I built a reflector for the mh with intake and exhaust fans, the exhaust connected to ducting and pointed to the top of the room. I have a dayton blower rated at 265cfm for exhaust and 2 100 cfm fans for intake(one is low in the grow room, the other a lil higher). My temps stay at about 75 to 78 with the lights on and gets to 70 with them off. I started them on 13/11 at the beginning of their 3rd week. Oh, forgot to mention, i'm growing totally organically.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 20, 2007)

very nice


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 20, 2007)

Organic huh? SOunds good and they are looking good also.  One thing I was told was that with organics you get a better taste and don't have to flush the soil when time to harvest. :farm: Good luck!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Organic huh? SOunds good and they are looking good also.  One thing I was told was that with organics you get a better taste and don't have to flush the soil when time to harvest. :farm: Good luck!


You should check this out-http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/faq.html Some of the best info i've come across. Kills a lot of the growing rules i'm used to but it's from breeders in detail so I figure it's probably the most accurate instructions.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2007)

She's beautiful!!! Already more triches than my Papaya had at harvest. Can't wait to give her a try!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 30, 2007)

I checked out the mandala site and you're right they are chock full of info.  Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> I checked out the mandala site and you're right they are chock full of info.  Thanks!


No problem! Grow on:headbang2:.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 4, 2007)

*Beautiful plants!!! I highly recommend this strain for beginners, very easy to grow and amazing triche production. Pic 1 & 2- my biggest AK48. Pic 3 from left to right- Afghani, Ak48, Afghani and AK48. Pic 4- smallest Afghani and AK. Pic 5-largest Afghani and AK. Pic 6-small Afghani. Pic 7-small AK. Pic 8-large Afghani. These were all put into flower at about three inches except for the biggest AK, she was about 6 inches. Can't wait until harvest!
*​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 10, 2007)

:cool2:I am loving this strain. Smells like sweet, dirty under arms and believe me...it took a while to figure out what exactly it was she smelled like. If you're looking for an easy to grow white strain, i'd have to recommend her...she looks fuzzy theres so many triches!!! Even the large fan leaves have tons of triches! The top of her has started to grow funny. It's alot skinnier than the rest of the bud. Look at the pic and give me your opinion why it's doing this. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 13, 2007)

Buds are getting nice and fat, calyxes are swelling and her hairs are turning. Most of the triches are cloudy with about 10% clear and 10% amber. She's almost ready to chop! I'm going to give her until 56-60 days into flowering before the cut then i'm going to be puffing the good:joint:. The last pic is of a cluster of buds about halfway up the plant...they look amazing.


----------



## Grownothing (May 14, 2007)

That is nasty...I am gonna start AK 48 when I get setup for my next grow...gotta give us a smoke report...I heard it isnt that good 
But I dont believe people alot.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2007)

If it smokes anything like it looks or smells it should be some killer!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 18, 2007)

Almost ready to chop. I'm going to give her about 10 more days.


----------



## scoot1073 (May 18, 2007)

Very Very Nice Bbp They Look Like They Got Alot Of Love,i Bet There Going 2 Be The S**t.


----------



## scoot1073 (May 18, 2007)

Very Very Nice If It Smokes As Good As It Looks Your Going For A Ride Injoy..


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 18, 2007)

Looking very nice B :aok:


----------



## imsoborednow (May 18, 2007)

Looking good B.......just waiting for some AK48 beans myself.....should be here anyday....look forward to hearing a smoke report.........


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 18, 2007)

Thanks guys...I can't wait to give a smoke report!!!


----------



## imsoborednow (May 22, 2007)

Wassupp BBP......jus lookin at those mouth watering pics......did you clip any side growth off those girls?.......I've got my beans in an I wanna grow some buds like yours....Respect........


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

I clipped a lil growth off at the beginning of flowering so air could get under her. Should be easy to grow buds like mine. She was at around 6 inches before being switched to flower. She's now 2-2 1/2 ft!!! She would be huge if I would have vegged her until 18 inches. Easy to grow, doesn't need hardly any nutes. Just water and watch(I grew organically).


----------



## kb3159 (May 22, 2007)

Man those plants look AWESOME, I can see why its a white strain. I have one ak in my set up, I hope mine looks like yours!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

kb3159 said:
			
		

> Man those plants look AWESOME, I can see why its a white strain. I have one ak in my set up, I hope mine looks like yours!


I hope yours do too:aok:! Nirvana strains are under rated. If more people keep growing killer buds with them maybe people won't spend 100+ $$$ on strains anymore.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2007)

I clipped a bud off the day before yesterday. Dried it in the oven for about 15 min then let it sit and air dry for a few days. I rolled a joint today and this is some good bud. I hardly have any amber triches, MAYBE 15% and this is some killer! Lung expanding too so I wouldn't try to hog a joint. I'm going to chop her in 2 days...day 56.


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 23, 2007)

yeah bbp thats lookin mighty fine excellent job ya doin there


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 24, 2007)

Freshly chopped and hanged. The big bud is the main cola off of my big plant. The middle is a side shoot from the biggest(I have the rest of her laying out drying). The last bud is the main cola off of my small plant(the rest of her is still going with unfinished seeds). It's been fun. Expect a smoke report in about a week!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 24, 2007)

Btw, i'm revegging the big one so this thread will continue!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2007)

I am green with envy BBP.  Good job dude!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 24, 2007)

Thank you SM.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, she finally revegged. It took a good 20 days but she's looking good. All of the flowering growth has pretty much died. The new growth is beautiful but funny looking. very green and thick leaves. I'll post pics when she's bigger and better looking. Thnx for stopping by.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 7, 2009)

hey BBP- what ever happened with this? You still have it going?

What'd you think about the AK taste/high/potency? What was your final yield on this first one?

I hope mine turns out as nice as yours


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2009)

> what ever happened with this? You still have it going?


Nope...shes gone.


> What'd you think about the AK taste/high/potency? What was your final yield on this first one?


I remember she had a nice buzz but thats about it. I'd grow her again for sure.


----------

